# Yanmar LX490 Gearbox filler cap?



## somebodyelses2 (1 mo ago)

Hi,
I am having trouble identifying the thread used on my LX 490 gearbox filler cap. I'm in Australia and it doesn't match any of the commonly used pipe threads here. It reminds me of a thread on an old dodge light truck fuel tank filler cap (from my distant youth). I would appreciate any help.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The parts manual has m33 in the description so take a look at this and see if it somewhat matches what you have. M33 : Thread Data Sheet (Machining Doctor)


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> The parts manual has m33 in the description so take a look at this and see if it somewhat matches what you have. M33 : Thread Data Sheet (Machining Doctor)


Nice web site find.

Why did Yanmar use such a strange Metric size. M33. The 1-5/16 x 8-threads per inch is an oddity too.


----------



## somebodyelses2 (1 mo ago)

winston said:


> The parts manual has m33 in the description so take a look at this and see if it somewhat matches what you have. M33 : Thread Data Sheet (Machining Doctor)


Thanks for that Winston, that Threadoctor rules out 33 metric coarse so i searched another site for 33metric fine. It has two pitch sizes of 2mm and 1.5mm. The 1.5mm gives just on 17TPI which is spot on for what I have. Now to find a fitting so I can dump the wrapper return straight to the gearbox. Thanks again.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Yanmar 194850-42500 CAP OIL M33 | eBay


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

winston said:


> Yanmar 194850-42500 CAP OIL M33 | eBay


Also PTO has them too. This company is closely connected to Yanmar USA. About a 20min drive from Yanmar in Georgia. 









Yanmar 194850-42500 CAP OIL M33


OEM Yanmar 194850-42500 Fits the following Yanmar Tractor Models: EF312T EF352T EF453T EF494T EF514MU This filter is also used for many other Yanmar diesel




powertooloutfitters.com


----------

